# Craftsman Trimmer P2 prime and pull starter cord



## A10egress (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey gang, anyone else here have starter cord issues with a Craftsman "P2" prime and pull system? I was working on one for my neighbor and noticed the little cam pulleys/rollers were wore through by the rope. I ordered replacement ones and its doing it already on the new ones. I can appreciate the design, self-choking as you pull the cord but the dummy down of the operator is crazy. The spring assist starter, just more stuff to go bad, as in this case.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 6, 2014)

I know this is 9 months late but I was given one that had the same issue. I broke out that part now the recoil works fine. If you pull on the remaining choke cable it will still lock in the choke to start and the throttle trigger releases the choke.


----------

